# Three Chocolate Bark



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Ingredients

7 Tbsp unsalted butter
1/2 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
2 cups pecan pieces [nice big pieces, if you ask me]
1/4 tsp salt
1/8 tsp ground cayenne [or 1/4 tsp...if you're brave]
1/8 tsp freshly grated nutmeg
1/8 tsp ground cinnamon
1 pound semisweet chocolate, chopped
1 pound milk chocolate, chopped
1 pound white chocolate, chopped
2 cups dried cherries
Preheat oven to 400 F, line two large baking sheets with parchment paper.

In a medium size saute pan, melt 4 Tbsp of the butter over medium heat, add the brown sugar and stir until the sugar dissolves and the mixture is bubbly. Add the pecans, salt, cayenne, nutmeg, and cinnamon and cook, stirring constantly, until the sugar starts to caramelize and coats the pecans evenly, about 3 minutes.

Remove the pan from the heat and spread the pecans over one of the prepared baking sheets. Place the pan in the oven and roast for about 6 minutes. Remove from the oven and, using a fork, spread the pecans evenly on the parchement paper. Let cool completely.

Melt all three chocolates in three double boilers at the same time! This is the only challenging part!!! When completely melted, remove from the heat and stir in 1 Tbsp of the remaining butter to each type of chocolate.

Pour the semisweet chocolate onto the second prepared baking sheet and spread evenly with a rubber spatula. Then pour the milk chocolate over the semisweet layer and spread again, repeat with the white chocolate. Spread the cherries and pecans over the top and press gently but firmly into the chocolate. Chill until the bark sets, about 2 hours. Break into pieces and serve.

Credit goes to Emeril. I made this a couple of Christmas's ago and everyone I gave it to raved!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Oh, Nancy, you may have gotten me into hubbie trouble! He made me swear that after Christmas the 'goodies' would go away for a while! But this recipe -----oh my! Oh well, Valentine's day is coming up!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Chocolate! Who can resist chocolate? :lips:


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

Ooooh, that sounds simply decadent. :lips:


----------

